# Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)



## Selina93 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
also ich hätte ein paar wichtige Fragen/Sachen:

Ich hab eine UVC-Filteranlage, die ja eigentlich gegen Algen helfen soll^^ was bei mir aber irgentwie nicht so  ist, mein ganzer teich ist voller grüner Algen!! WEas kann ich da jetzt machen? Ich fische schon den größten Teil mit der Hand herraus, und jetzt kommt gleich mei nächstes Problem: beim "algenfischen" hab ich so eckelhafte __ würmer oder __ blutegel an meiner pumpe entdeckt ich weis nicht was das für tiere sind vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen was das ist: sie sind ca. 3cm lang, 1cm dick, hellgrau mit schwarzen Punkten...
falls jemand weis was das für fiecher sind: ich habe fischeier (__ moderlieschen) , fressen sie die auf?????:shock 

Noch ne Frage ist: Meine Pumpe ist sehr laut, stört das meine Moderlieschen? wenn ja, soll ich sie dann gelegentlich abschalten? 
Ich frage deswegen, weil in dem Teich aus dem die Fische stammen keine Pumpe war und sie das also auch nicht gewohnt sind.

:beeten schreibt mir bitte ne Antwort!

Danke
LG Selina


----------



## tattoo_hh (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

hallo und willkommen selina,
die uvc hilft gegen schwebealgen und NICHT gegen fadenalgen. schwebealgen sind "grünes wasser". die fadenalgen immer abfischen. sind guter dünger.
auf jedenfall aufhören zu füttern. der filter MUSS immer durchlaufen (sonst funktioniert er nicht... oder reden wir von einem wasserspiel? am besten fotos. kann man dir am besten helfen...


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hallo Selina,

:Willkommen2 bei uns.

Wenn Du unsere *Suchfunktion* für UVC benutzt, wirst Du bestimmt einiges darüber finden - die hilft nämlich nicht immer und überall.

So eine Ferndiagnose für __ Würmer ist schwierig. Aber sie sind bestimmt nicht giftig. Nur für __ Moderlieschen definitiv zu groß. Die werden Dir da nicht helfen. Aber gib mal das Suchwort "Larve" ein. In der letzten Zeit war das einiges. Vieleicht sind auch Deine Tierchen schon dabei.

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich Dir unser *Basiswissen* ans Herz liegen. Der eine oder andere Beitrag wird Dir sicherlich einiges klarer machen....

Und wenn Du dann noch Fragen hast - kein Problem. Aber wir möchten Bilder von Deinem Teich sehen!


----------



## Selina93 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

OKay, danke für die schnellen Antworten...
ich weis jetzt, was das für ein Tier war: ein pferdeegel oder so... ich hab ihn rausgeholt! iihgitt!
und ich hab die algen so gut wies ging rausgefischt, jetzt schaut alles wieder top aus.. und ich hab die algen als dünger verwendet, was meiner mutter, wenn sie es sieht bestimmt nicht gefallen wird.
Antwort auf frage: NEIN ich habe keinen Springbrunnen.

sieht man die Bilder von meinem teich?? wenn ja, das bild ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Plätscher (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



> ich hab die Algen als dünger verwendet, was meiner mutter, wenn sie es sieht bestimmt nicht gefallen wird.



Arbeite sie etwas unter, dann sieht sie es nicht. Ist aber wirklich klasse Dünger der schnell den Pflanzen zur Verfügung steht. z.B ideal für Nachtschattengewächse wie Tomaten.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Selina93 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

okay mach ich gleich mal


----------



## Naturfreund (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hi Selina,

*Herzlich Willkommen* hier im Forum. 

Dein Teich sieht sehr hübsch aus, Kompliment!  

Wenn die Pflanzen erstmal richtig anwachsen, wird es eine richtig schöne kleine Teichoase  . 

Ich habe ebenfalls jede Menge Fadenalgen und fische sie auch regelmäßig ab, so nehmen sie nicht überhand. Bei deinem kleinen Teich werden sie wohl kaum überhand nehmen, wenn man sie immer rausholt.

Viel Freude noch mit deinem Teichlein und natürlich hier im Forum  .


----------



## Selina93 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

danke, ich habe jetzt einen neuen Planapa und ich werden den Bereich innerhalb vom Zaun mit Sand auffüllen, das wird dann ein kleiner Strand, dann hol ich mir noch von Bekannten Farn und pflanze ihn mit rein...
Am sSchluss fehlt nur noch der kleine Sonnenschirm und-> PeRfEkT


----------



## pesciolina (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hallo,

witzige Idee  
Kleiner Tip noch:
Da gibt es im Baumarkt so ein Vliestuch zum zuschneiden 
(kostet nicht die Welt, gibt es in weiß und schwarz).
Wenn du das auf den Boden legst, und dann erst schön den Sand darüber, 
kommt kein bischen Gras, Unkraut... mehr durch,
und dein "Strand" bleibt immer so schön sandig wie am Anfang!


----------



## Selina93 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

also ich hätte jetzt ne plastik/teich folie druntergelegt, aber wenn ihr sagt flies tuts auch..nehm ich das flies, ist "natürlicher"


----------



## Selina93 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hallo, ich hab mal wieder ne neue Frage, und zwar: Wie viele Fische haben in meinem Teich Platz??
Weil meine __ Moderlieschen haben ca. 15-20 Babys bekommen...
Ich habe ja schon 7 Ausgewachsene! 
Aber Moderlieschen sind doch Schwarmfische, ist das jetz besser man hat wenige oder viele??
Muss ich welche raus tun? wenn ja, wie viele?

LG Selina


----------



## Phil (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hallo Selina,

so ein Lieschen wird ja selten größer als 7cm, in der Regel rechnet man mit 6-9cm. 7 Fische dieser Art in deinen 500L Wasser sind prinzipiell noch ok, aber 25 Stück, auch wenn sie nicht all zu schnell wachsen, nimmt die Anzahl doch ziemlich schnell zu, nächstes Jahr dann 50....
Irgendwann wirds einfach zuviel, die Frage ist daher, wohin willst du sie denn tun wenn du sie raus tust? Irgendwo aussetzen fällt schonmal flach, auch wenns noch so tierlieb erscheinen mag ist es verboten! Freunde oder Bekannte mit größerem Teich und Platz dafür?
Kurzum, ein paar würd ich schon raus nehmen, was nützt dem Schwarmfisch der schönste Schwarm wenn er sich nicht drehen kann?
Seh mal zu ob du vielleicht ein paar deiner kleinen Zöglinge irgendwo unter bekommst 

Grüße

PS: ansonsten hast du deinen kleinen Teich sehr schön gestaltet


----------



## pesciolina (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hallo,

was machst du denn mit den Fischen im Winter???
Mir wurde von Fischen abgeraten, 
da der Teich erstens für die Fischhaltung zu klein ist,
und zweitens im Winter durchfriert!


----------



## Selina93 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

okay danke für die Antworton, dann werd ich mal ein paar raustun, unsere nachbarn haben sicher noch platz im Teich, ich hab meine fische auch von ihnen.

_Mein Teich ist letzten winter auch nicht durchgefrohren, ich hatte sogar goldfische darin, und sie haben es überlebt(...bis dann die katze kam...  )#
oder ich überwinter sie unten im keller, in einer betonwanne, aber ich finde das wird ein bisschen zu eng^^


Und noch was, aufdas ich total stolz bin: MEINE FISCHIS SIND JETZT ZAM, und kommen wenn man mit der Futterdose klappert und bisschen ruft gleich angeschwommen!


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



			
				Selina93 schrieb:
			
		

> _Mein Teich ist letzten winter auch nicht durchgefrohren, ich hatte sogar goldfische darin, und sie haben es überlebt



Also russisch Roulette fuer die Fische !? 
Gibts starken Frost erleben Sie das Frühjahr als aufgetaute Tiefkühlware, 
bleibts mild dürfen Sie in der nächsten Runde wieder mitspielen ?   

Manchmal fass ich es echt nicht wie unbedarft manche Leute Tiere halten ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Selina93 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

ja dann tu ichj se halt im keller...^^


----------



## Juleli (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Das mit dem "Handzam" kann ihnen aber auch genauso zum Verhängnis werden wie die Goldfische zu Katzenfutter wurden.
Die __ Moderlieschen finden auch so eigentlich genug Futter in deinem Teich. Ich würde sie nicht weiter füttern. Sie werden es trotzdem überleben.
Das erinnert mich an meinen Fehler mit dem Füttern. Hat jemand interesse an einer Großpackung Fischfutter? Hab die noch im Keller liegen ;-)

Lieben Gruß Juleli


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



			
				Selina93 schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann tu ichj se halt im keller...^^



Wenn Du se im keller tust, dann sieh aber zu, das das Becken im Keller vorher eingefahren wird. Am besten dort schon 4 Wochen vorher das Becken einrichten und den Filter dort laufen lassen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## mayer666 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

hallo selina93, 
ich hatte auch mal son einen kleine teich, die algen können auch von zu viel sonnenstrahlen kommen, wenn die sonnen fast den ganzen tag drauf scheint vermehren sich die algen rasant. ich habe mir einfach ein sonnensegel gekauft und es darüber gespannt so hatt ich bis um 15 uhr immer schatten und die algen waren nach 2 wochen fats alle weg und hatte nie mehr probleme.....

viel glück....gruß matthias


----------



## Selina93 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

ja das kann sein, danke für den tipp! werd ich gleich machen, weil mein teich ist ab mittag in der sonne...


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Moin.

Algen kommen nicht von zuviel Sonne, sondern von zuviel Nährstoffe.
Oder wie schaffen es die großen Badeseen ohne überdimensionale Sonnensegel klar zu bleiben? 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760


----------



## Phil (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Algen kommen nicht von zuviel Sonne, sondern von zuviel Nährstoffe.
> Oder wie schaffen es die großen Badeseen ohne überdimensionale Sonnensegel klar zu bleiben?
> ...



Na ich denke mal das die Wahrheit irgendwo zwischendrin liegt. Denn Ausschließlich am Nährstoffeintrag kanns nicht liegen. Wobei der in einem größeren Badesee auch unweigerlich steigt.

Aber ich geb dir Recht das nicht unbedingt die Sonne Algen wachsen lässt, wobei Licht beim Pflanzenwachstum eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle spielt.
Geht an der Stelle wohl eher um die Temperatur durch die Sonne, die Bakterien zur Arbeit anregt, wodurch Fäulnis am Boden Nährstoffe freiwerden lässt, welche wiederum das Algenwachstum begünstigen.

Sprich auch dafür, das man in kühleren Gewässern, weniger findet als in wärmeren.
Die Sache ist also nicht ganz so leicht zu beantworten und nen 500L nicht unbedingt das Vorzeigebeispiel für die Theorie das Sonneneinstrahlung gänzlich keinerlei Auswirkung auf das Algenwachstum hat.

Dennoch sehr schöner Artikel Anett


----------



## Selina93 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

!!!HILFE!!
Ich hab die Algen nicht aus meinem Teich geholt, weil es die ganze Zeit geregnet hat...
Und jetzt ist(bzw war) der ganze Teich grün, alles voller Algen, und die Fische konnten schon nichtmehr richtig frei schwimmen!!

Obwohl ich nur 2 Tage nicht abgefischt habe!! Aber ich konnte ja auch nicht im strömenden Regen die Algen aus dem Teich  keschern...

WAS JETZT???
Ich werd später mal im Fressnapf gehen und nach solchen..Mitteln schaun.

Also eins steht fest: die Algen kommen nicht nur von der Sonneneinstrahlung

Ich wär euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir nen Tipp geben könntet was ich machen kann, oder kaufen soll dass es weniger wird.  P.S. Algenstop hab ich schon, bringt aber nichts...)


----------



## geecebird (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Lass das mit den Mittelchen!!! Das bekämpft nicht die Ursache. Fahre lieber in den nächsten Pflanzenmarkt und kaufe 20-30 __ Iris pseudacorus oder andere nährstofffressende Pflanzen! Aber lasst im Himmelswillen die Chemie aus den Teichen!


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hallo Selina,

nein - deine Algen kommen nicht von der Sonne (sie hilft ihnen allerdings beim Wachsen). Deine Algen kommen, weil Du Deine Fische viel zu viel fütterst. 

Des weiteren solltest Du mal erzählen, wie Du Deine Pflanzen eingepflanzt hast. 
So wie sie aus dem Laden kamen - mit Erde am Wurzelballen? Oder sogar noch ein bisschen Teicherde dazu? Auch das wäre eine Möglichkeit, warum die Algen in Deinem Teich soviel zu fressen haben und sich wohlfühlen.

Algenstopp und das ganze andere Zeugs helfen da nicht weiter. Davon werden nur die Verkäufer reich. Du musst dafür sorgen, dass die Algen bei Dir nichts mehr zu fressen finden. Dann verschwinden sie fast ganz von alleine. Ein paar werden allerdings immer mal wieder auftauchen.

Die Algen, die Du hast, solltest Du erstmal rausfischen. Damit ist das Futter, dass gefressen haben, auch erstmal weg. Wenn Du Algenstopp reinkippst, sterben sie und werden wieder zu Algenfutter. So geht das ewig weiter. Dein Teich wird nie algenfrei und der Hersteller von Algenstopp kriegt Dein ganzes Taschengeld.


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Lass das mit den Mittelchen!!! Das bekämpft nicht die Ursache. Fahre lieber in den nächsten Pflanzenmarkt und kaufe 20-30 __ Iris pseudacorus oder andere nährstofffressende Pflanzen! Aber lasst im Himmelswillen die Chemie aus den Teichen!



Hi Sven, 

Du hast im Prinzip ja recht, aber wo soll sie denn bei 500 L hinpflanzen???


----------



## tattoo_hh (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

hi selina
KEINE ALGENMITTEL NEHMEN... du bringst die fische um...
teich zu klein, kein sauerstoffeintrag.... fische tot...
hol die algen raus, hälfte neues wasser.....
dir ist zuviel regenwasser reingelaufen.... da musst du verhindern (in zukunft)

und KEINE CHEMIE... selbst wenn die algen ( und die fische) dadurch sterben zersetzen sie sich und sind die nährstoffe für die nächste algengeneration (in ein paar tagen)....


----------



## Plätscher (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> dir ist zuviel regenwasser reingelaufen.... da musst du verhindern (in zukunft)
> .



Den Zusammenang zwischen Regenwasser und Algenwachstum mußt du mir mal erklären, verstehe ich nämlich nicht.

Die restlichen Ausführungen sind


----------



## Selina93 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

oh oh, so viele Tipps...

ich habe schon eine _ __ Iris pseudacorus_ in meinem Teich...die bringt aber überhaupt nichts...

ach und, ja ich hab alle Pflanzen in teicherde gepflanzt, weil uns das die verkäuferin bei baywa empfohlen hat.Heißt das jetzt, dass ich alles wieder rausreißen muss?? gerade jetzt wo alles so schön eingewachsen ist?

Also die Mittel werd ich dann mal weglassen, wenns ums leben meiner fischis geht

Und das mit dem "zu viel füttern" kann garnicht sein, weil ich immer nur soviel gebe, wie sie auch wirklich fressen, und das sind nur 2-5 Sticks am Tag...bei über 20 Fischen find ich das in Ordnung...

also ich werd jetz mal alle tipps ausprobieren, außer das mit der teicherde...^^

danke für die Tipps
LG Selina


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Hi Selina,

tja - dann wirst Du nicht weit kommen. Wie ich das sehe, sind grade das Füttern der __ Moderlieschen (die das wirklich nicht brauchen) und die Teicherde die Hauptgründe für Dein Problem.

Sorry, aber dann kann ich Dir nur noch viel Spaß mit Deiner Algensuppe wünschen. Schade.


----------



## Rheno (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

Ich stimme den anderen genau zu ,die Probleme mit Algen sinnd ja hinsichtlich bekannt.

Je kleiner der Teich desto mehr Algenbildung( Selbstbeobachtung)
Teich sollte imma im Schatten stehen da die Sonne doch stark das Algenwachstum fördet.

Da hilft nur wirklich Pflanzen einbringen und zwar einige nit nur ein oder zwei 
ich selbst hab auch am Anfang gedacht das zuviele Pflanzen mich nicht zum Ziel bringen, aber siehe da mein Teich ist voller bunter Pflanzen und Algen sind bei mir im Teich nur auf der Durchreise...

Für Klares und nährstoffarmes Wasser sind Pflanzen immernoch die beste Lösung denn a ist es Natur und b es sieht auch noch verdammt gut aus.


----------



## geecebird (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast im Prinzip ja recht, aber wo soll sie denn bei 500 L hinpflanzen???



Stimmt, ich hatte die 500 Liter aus dem Gedächtnis gestrichen.



			
				Selina93 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe schon eine _ __ Iris pseudacorus_ in meinem Teich...die bringt aber überhaupt nichts...



Hast du denn noch Platz für eine zweite oder dritte? Die Wirkung war bei mir am Teich enorm, allerdings fließt das Wasser bei mir durch den Pflanzen an deren Wurzeln vorbei, während es bei dir eher ein stehendes Gewässer ist.



			
				Selina93 schrieb:
			
		

> ach und, ja ich hab alle Pflanzen in teicherde gepflanzt, weil uns das die verkäuferin bei baywa empfohlen hat.Heißt das jetzt, dass ich alles wieder rausreißen muss?? gerade jetzt wo alles so schön eingewachsen ist?



Fakt ist natürlich, dass auch die Erde dort als Nährstoff gilt und den Algen eine gute Grundlage gibt. Je nach Aufwand würde ich es aber auch erst einmal so belassen und das nur im Notfall raus räumen.



			
				Selina93 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit dem "zu viel füttern" kann garnicht sein, weil ich immer nur soviel gebe, wie sie auch wirklich fressen, und das sind nur 2-5 Sticks am Tag...bei über 20 Fischen find ich das in Ordnung...



Ich gebe dir mal ein Argument, warum es sein könnte, auch in der Anzahl. Wir waren eine Woche im Urlaub und unser Nachbar hatte unsere Koi gefüttert. Das war wohl ein höllischer Spaß für deren Kids, denn anschließend war die halbe Futterbox leer und der Teich bei der Rückkehr voller Algen. Wir haben das Füttern sofort eingestellt und der Teich wurde wieder klar. Versuche doch einfach mal ein paar Tage gar nicht zu füttern und beobachte das ganze dabei.


----------



## Selina93 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

okay danke für die antwort!
Ich habe heute endlich meinen "kleinen Strand" aufgeschüttet, mit Quartzsand, ich finde es sieht toll aus...es ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig...


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

*sing* Wir wollen Fotos sehn, wir wollen Fotos sehn *sing*

Versuch einfach da die Erde rauszunehmen, wo es einfach möglich ist, und dann mit Spielsand oder so aufzufüllen, das passt optisch bestimmt klasse zu deinem Strand 
Ich hoff nur, dass dein Strand auch ein Strand bleibt, und kein Katzenklo wird...


----------



## Selina93 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*

in unserem garten ist nur ein kater, und der hält alle anderen fern...

 er sieht unseren garten als sein revier > katzen machen nicht in ihr eigenes revier, und wenn doch dann  oO

okay das mit dem sand werde ich mal machen


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Viele Fragen zu meinem Teich!(500L)*



			
				Selina93 schrieb:
			
		

> er sieht unseren garten als sein revier > katzen machen nicht in ihr eigenes revier



Kannst du das bitte mal meinen Viechern sagen?
Die k*** mir nämlich immer schön zwischen die Gurken 

Wobei...

neee, lass mal, bin ganz froh, dass die bei mir das machen, 
dann hab ich weniger Ärger mit den Nachbarn :smoki 

Am liebsten sch**** sie meinem Mann auf den Spaten, 
wenn er irgendwo was umgraben muss
"Nett, Herrchen buddelt mir ein Loch"


----------

